# plastic fetish: bunny prefers chewing plastic instead of wood



## roundbunny (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My rabbit (one year old lop) chews constantly on the edge his plastic litterbox and refuses to chew all the wood that I bought for him from pet stores. I am really worried because obviously he is eating a lot of plastic in the process of doing so!!!

I am guessing that he either
1. really prefers chewing plastic since it is more of a "challenge" (harder than wood)
2. doesn't like the wood I provide him (even though I have bought him at least 7 kinds so far)

Is there any kind of wood that is a "sure win"? I have tried apple wood, non flavoured wood, even tried picking wood from my neighbour's yard. I bought him wood that is in the shape of a ball, sticks, pinecones, etc.....

I am really frustrated because his chewing sounds keep me up at night and prevent me from getting sleep!!!! If he continues, I will have no choice but to give him up because my health + sanity are at stake here. 

I really hope someone can help me out. I love my bunny and want to keep him....

roundbunny


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2010)

Is he a hay eater? Is he getting lots of fresh hay before bedtime? In different places? 

He's still going to want to chew on something, you just need something quieter, or you have to get your rabbit to keep more civil hours.  

I find what works best is hay, grass mats (for awhile), or something that doesn't move much. 

Mine won't touch the pet store wood, but fruit tree branches (not so much twigs) like apple and pear were big hits as long as it was secured somewhere, wedged in or strapped to the bars. (Best if they're dried outside or in the oven, and scrape off any moss/lichen but not the bark). 

Grass mats can be put on the floor, they're cheap at the dollar stores. Small willow baskets are also an option. 

The favourite small toy here is probably an empty paper towel roll crammed full of hay. They toss it, chew it and eat it. The more varieties of hay, the better.

A cardboard box with a couple of holes cut in it is the most favourite toy overall -- by far -- but the chewing may still keep you awake. I put a phone book inside for them to rip apart, more hay and/or a nice quiet piece of fleece. That might be fun. 

Maybe build a fort outside his cage so he'll play more when he's let out. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## roundbunny (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Pipp,

Thanks a lot for your reply!!! 

- He eats a lot of hay. I feed him around 6 big handfuls a day. However, maybe he is not getting enough overnight (because his hay tray can only hold a limited amount.) I will try to leave him some in his cage in addition to the quantity in the hay tray. 

- I have given him a phone book and tons of different kinds of cardboard but he ignores it.    

-I will try out the grass mat idea. As for the fleece: is it dangerous if he starts chewing/eating the fleece?

-Where can I get fruit tree branches? (do you have these trees in your garden?)

I don't think I would be as bothered by the sounds of him chewing wood/cardboard, because I know it is harmless. The sound of him chewing plastic worries me because I can imagine his system being clogged him with a lot of plastic.  

Thank you!!

roundbunny


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2010)

Only give him the hay before bedtime, or when he starts chewing the plastic.  Definitely stuff it in the tp or paper towel rolls. 

You can always try a cardboard box the size of a little 'hidey box' with a phone book and hay inside. 

The fleece should be okay. He might chew holes in it, not likely to ingest too much. 

ETA: Oh yeah.... I advertised on Craigslist and sent emails to organic landscapers looking for pesticide-free apple and pear tree branches, got a lot of responses. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 12, 2010)

can'y you remove the plastic litter tray and put a metal/wood one instead?


----------



## tamsin (Mar 12, 2010)

I can sympathise with this as my little horror does the same thing, he's on his third tray.

He has similar toys, a telephone directory, cardboard boxes, wood toys etc. etc. all of which he also plays with and eats and plenty of space to wonder about. He just seems to think his litter tray needs the edges removed. 

I think we have got on top of it by using a thicker plastic tray (I use washing up bowls so went for the upmarket version). Whilst this has a few scratches now he hasn't managed to get his teeth through to start the hole so has given up.

With wood toys I think where they are is almost as important as flavour. Try hanging or cable tying them where they are in his way. They are much more likely to chomp on something blocking their path or swinging about over their head.


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 12, 2010)

I've found some animals really prefer to chew on certain things. I had gerbils who loooved to chew on their metal wheel. They had so many other things to chew, but they gnaws on the metal! Not sure why. 

Have you tried cardboard? Lots of buns love cardboard boxes. Especially because the floor of the box is good for digging in as well as chewing, so it kind of serves two purposes.


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 13, 2010)

can't you remove the plastic litter tray and put a metal/wood one instead?


----------

